# My Equine Photography -Pic Heavy



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone! :wave: 

Been editing some photos I took over the summer last year. I'm working hard at learning my angles and lighting better and I'm starting some online courses for Equine photography. 

So I'm lucky enough that I live out in the country, and my neighbor just happens to be an outfitter with a butt load of horses and allows me to photography he's lovely beasties! 

The second set, is some dentist pictures. I love watching people work with horses, and equine dentistry is quite interesting. Plus has some freaky looking head gear! Haha! 

The third set is just basic farrier work being done. 

Enjoy the pictures!

* First Set*





















































































































*
*


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Second Set*


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Third Set*


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Very lovely job! You must have a splendid camera, what kind is it?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOVE THEM! 

I'm going to come steal your horses. Actually, where do you live because I think I'm just going to move in. LoL. The mountains in the background are absolutely incredible. The colors are gorgeous and your horses are picture perfect.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

At first I didn't notice this, The horse in the very last picture is nearly marked the exact same as my draft cross mare. If that horse only had a star, they would be pretty much the same!! If I had a decent pic of her, I'd share it. She's the exact same shade of bay, same stockings (even has the little black dots) and the same spot on the wither! weird!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

The scenery is beautiful! The horses are gorgeous! The Pictures are Great! 
lol, Thank you for sharing


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Brilliant quality! I'm also curious about the camera you used.

Love the Doberman creeping in the background


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love all the pictures


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous photos!! They are just stunning!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

crimson88 said:


> Very lovely job! You must have a splendid camera, what kind is it?


I use a Canon Rebel XSi  and thank you for the comments



CLaPorte432 said:


> LOVE THEM!
> 
> I'm going to come steal your horses. Actually, where do you live because I think I'm just going to move in. LoL. The mountains in the background are absolutely incredible. The colors are gorgeous and your horses are picture perfect.


 O no! You can't take my horses! Haha, I've got a camper you can move into!  haha, and thank you 



crimson88 said:


> At first I didn't notice this, The horse in the very last picture is nearly marked the exact same as my draft cross mare. If that horse only had a star, they would be pretty much the same!! If I had a decent pic of her, I'd share it. She's the exact same shade of bay, same stockings (even has the little black dots) and the same spot on the wither! weird!


 haha thats cool  Mesa's spot of his wither is from his massive white spot that just peeks over his shoulder. I'd love to see a picture of your mare! 



AQHA13 said:


> The scenery is beautiful! The horses are gorgeous! The Pictures are Great!
> lol, Thank you for sharing


 Thank you for looking and the comments 



Skyseternalangel said:


> Brilliant quality! I'm also curious about the camera you used.
> 
> Love the Doberman creeping in the background


I use a Canon Rebel XSi . yes the creeper is Sparta, and there is nothing better to chew on then fresh hoof clippings!



Country Woman said:


> I love all the pictures


 Thank you  



HorseLovinLady said:


> Awesome pics!!


Thanks for the comments 



csimkunas6 said:


> Gorgeous photos!! They are just stunning!


! Thanks ! 


 Thank you everyone for looking and your kind words and comments ! I appericate every one of them! <3


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I really like some of your angles on the pastured horses. Lovely!
Makes me want to grab my rebel and see if I can remember how to use a slr.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful pictures, I like the focus and crispness. Everything is so vivid! Some of the photos have distractions like the orange and pink pylon/road marker and yellow power line covers, dogs moseying around...these drew my attention away from what was happening in the picture. I would edit them out. But you didn't post for a critique (just wanted to mention to be helpful), and they are gorgeous pictures with pretty, pretty scenery. I like the themes. Would love to see more!


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

These pictures are fantastic. Just beautiful! U inspire me to become a photographer. I've always wanted to lol. Now I must invest in a trillion dolla camera!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

andimax said:


> Now I must invest in a trillion dolla camera!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'm not sure why but... the way you said this made me laugh my butt off :rofl:


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous! lovethe paint!!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

you are amazing.
they looked and felt so real that I felt like I was watching the farrier shoe and your vet float


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

More more more!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> I really like some of your angles on the pastured horses. Lovely!
> Makes me want to grab my rebel and see if I can remember how to use a slr.


 Thank you  



mystykat said:


> Wow! Beautiful pictures, I like the focus and crispness. Everything is so vivid! Some of the photos have distractions like the orange and pink pylon/road marker and yellow power line covers, dogs moseying around...these drew my attention away from what was happening in the picture. I would edit them out. But you didn't post for a critique (just wanted to mention to be helpful), and they are gorgeous pictures with pretty, pretty scenery. I like the themes. Would love to see more!


 



andimax said:


> These pictures are fantastic. Just beautiful! U inspire me to become a photographer. I've always wanted to lol. Now I must invest in a trillion dolla camera!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Haha ! You dont need a trillion dolla camera  my canon i bought new was only a grand.. and it came with two lenses (BONUS!) but canon offers some great basic DSLR cameras for a couple hundred.. haha and thank you 



mystykat said:


> I'm not sure why but... the way you said this made me laugh my butt off :rofl:


 I think its the "dolla" ... sure made me giggle!



Medh said:


> absolutely gorgeous! lovethe paint!!


 thanks!



goingnowhere1 said:


> you are amazing.
> they looked and felt so real that I felt like I was watching the farrier shoe and your vet float


 Actually hes not a vet, he used to be a farrier/dentist , but due to being kicked by a horse he had to stop being a farrier and only does dentistry  His daughter is the farrier! 

Thank you, I'll post some more pictures of the work. I have some of my pony java getting done as well.



Skyseternalangel said:


> More more more!


 OK! You asked for more!

































Mm not sure this picture turned out how I wanted it to..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww what a cute shot of the foal peeking through the mare's tail!!! Maybe cropping it would help to enhance it? But seriously I think it's beautiful as is!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Awww what a cute shot of the foal peeking through the mare's tail!!! Maybe cropping it would help to enhance it? But seriously I think it's beautiful as is!



I did crop it. The thing that bothers me is the that the light is so intense. Its hard to darken it without making it look funny or unbalanced.. Yah she's a cutie! shes a lil Haflinger filly named Liesel


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Got any more? 

Yeah it is intense but it adds to the overall picture IMOP. It's beautiful like Liesel is being touched by an angel


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you have a good eye, the denties ones reminded me I need to call mine


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Got any more?
> 
> Yeah it is intense but it adds to the overall picture IMOP. It's beautiful like Liesel is being touched by an angel


 I have gigs.. and gigs of pictures! its just finding the time to edit them all!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> you have a good eye, the denties ones reminded me I need to call mine



thank you  And glad i could remind you to call the dentist


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I think you did a great job working with the one of just the foal peeping through the tail. Yes the light was intense at the top of the cropped area, but it helps to draw the human eye to what I perceived as the focal point- near to or at the clearly visible foal eye, which is highlighted perfectly. 
Time will sharpen your eye, but I think you have a great head start going.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures Evansk


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I did notice the pink on her stripe/star! That's very cute 

Love the flaxen mane and how the light captures it!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Very nice pictures Evansk


 Thank you :mrgreen:



Skyseternalangel said:


> Beautiful! I did notice the pink on her stripe/star! That's very cute
> 
> Love the flaxen mane and how the light captures it!


 Yah, the pink stuff ais SWAT haha, made me think of her star which kinda looks like a heart.. to me.. a heart balloon on a string.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Evansk said:


> which kinda looks like a heart.. to me.. a heart balloon on a string.


It does look like that! Haha I thought you edited it that way xD 

I'll be waiting for more!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It does look like that! Haha I thought you edited it that way xD
> 
> I'll be waiting for more!


 MOAR pictures ;D











NOW! I'm gonna mix it up just a bit ;D until i finish editing some more horses 


Ruby 
















not the best picture but I love how her leg is stuck out haha








Grizzly Bear








Giraffe








Clouded_ Sulphur_ Butterfly








Mucky


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely! How did you manage the Grizzly?!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Lovely! How did you manage the Grizzly?!


 i was on a road trip, doing the Top of the world highway.. thing.. and their were two young grizzlies on the side of the highway munching all the flowers just pulled the truck over and took pictures from the safety of the truck


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How fun! And what a great thing having the camera by yo take shots. I love how crisp and bright that picture is!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics, I must steal my sons camera and have a play around, but *sigh* I just don't have the eye for it that he and you have. I take snaps you and he take great studies


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

I really want that paint. She's/he's gorgeous!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful horses!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! Those pics are breath taking. Where do you live? The horses are amazing...I want to gallop thru those fields with one lol.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Great pics, I must steal my sons camera and have a play around, but *sigh* I just don't have the eye for it that he and you have. I take snaps you and he take great studies


Thank you  It took me a bit to develop the eye for it. It started out just for fun but I've gotten quite a passion for it!  



Medh said:


> I really want that paint. She's/he's gorgeous!


Yah shes a sweet heart too  




Horselover1215 said:


> Beautiful pictures of beautiful horses!! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you 



flyinghooves said:


> WOW! Those pics are breath taking. Where do you live? The horses are amazing...I want to gallop thru those fields with one lol.


 Mmm I live in the Yukon - Canada.. in a nice little city called Whitehorse  Theres three hay fields on one side then thee oat fields on the other you could ride all day!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok Some more pictures !  Some Equine..ish some not Enjoy


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

in love with your photography


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

RedTree said:


> in love with your photography



Thank you


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Youuu can come photograph my horse at any time! <3


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

nherridge said:


> Youuu can come photograph my horse at any time! <3



 Well then if I'm ever in your area I'd sure be happy to! Would expand my portfolio haha, one of the best comments I've received glad you like my work


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the picture of the bear


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I love the picture of the bear


 Thank you


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

These are all amazing photos! I especially like the Zebra pics!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

You live in a really gorgeous area
I love the pic of the farrier work with the golden retriever - looking dog just chilling in the background


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

LostDragonflyWings said:


> These are all amazing photos! I especially like the Zebra pics!


 Thank you  I had to edit the bars out of most of them... the one where she's looking at me, I was talking to telling her she should be running around her corral like they do in Africa haha, guess she didnt agree



xXSerendipityXx said:


> You live in a really gorgeous area
> I love the pic of the farrier work with the golden retriever - looking dog just chilling in the background


 Yep thats Mucky.. lazy butt and always in the way haha !


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Here's Some More!*

Tiger









Suns Affair









PFR Guns Frank - Suns Affair 2011 Colt


















Miss Poco 228


















A mare.. not sure her name.. she was at PFR Quarter Horses a few years back.. loved her color 










Hereford Cow










Butterfly


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all beautiful pictures Kayla


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooooohhhh! Whered you take the one of the tiger?? Thats so cool! &If that's your hand in the butterfly picture, you should be a hand model or something, LOL. Your nails (or whoevers) are perfect


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a bufff foal!

Beautiful how you captured them all


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> all beautiful pictures Kayla


 Thanks so much Country Woman, I appreciate all the comments you leave me 



xXSerendipityXx said:


> Ooooohhhh! Whered you take the one of the tiger?? Thats so cool! &If that's your hand in the butterfly picture, you should be a hand model or something, LOL. Your nails (or whoevers) are perfect


 Tiger picture was taken at the Calgary Zoo. Nope its my friend, the butterfly landed on her so I took advantage of it  She had gotten on of those fancy manicures haha


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That's a bufff foal!
> 
> Beautiful how you captured them all



Yep, he`s built to be a working ranch horse. And he`s one of Johns prospects for a new stud on his ranch.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous photos as always! The detail on that butterfly is stunning!!!!! Amazing photos!!!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Evansk said:


> Tiger picture was taken at the Calgary Zoo. Nope its my friend, the butterfly landed on her so I took advantage of it  She had gotten on of those fancy manicures haha


Wow, the tigers at the zoos by me are always hiding..Same with the lions &bears, LOL.
I always love getting manis, but they dont last long. Last time I chipped one the first day on a stall door, Aha. Sigh:?
You have a crazy amazing photography skills, have you doing it for long?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Gorgeous photos as always! The detail on that butterfly is stunning!!!!! Amazing photos!!!


 Thanks! Well I'm alil disappointed with the Butterfly it could be a bit more in focus.. but i love its color 



xXSerendipityXx said:


> Wow, the tigers at the zoos by me are always hiding..Same with the lions &bears, LOL.
> I always love getting manis, but they dont last long. Last time I chipped one the first day on a stall door, Aha. Sigh:?
> You have a crazy amazing photography skills, have you doing it for long?


 Never had a mani before. Fingers nails dont last long with me.. being on a hay farm, and my job.. not worth it haha XD 

I've been doing photography for about 2 years now. I'll be starting more lessons in the summer to improve my skill some more.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Evansk said:


> I've been doing photography for about 2 years now. I'll be starting more lessons in the summer to improve my skill some more.


That's cool! Goodluck, I guess LOL. It looks like a lot of fun


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I am assuming alot of those horses are preggers cuz they look it. Your horses are lucky my horse can't be on grass...


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

ladybugsgirl said:


> I am assuming alot of those horses are preggers cuz they look it. Your horses are lucky my horse can't be on grass...



They were preggers.The photos of the Mares were all taken in early September last year. Suns Affair tend to stay round for a while, plus most of these horses are not mine. Out of the pictures I've posted only two of the horses are mine.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hey you can be my photographer any time you want!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

what camer do you use? and if you don't mind me asking how much did it cost you?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Beuatiful. I love the paint horse, he or she is so cute!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Can He Star said:


> hey you can be my photographer any time you want!!


 haha  thank you



Can He Star said:


> what camer do you use? and if you don't mind me asking how much did it cost you?


 I use a canon rebel XSi. I paid $1000.00 (when it was brand new a few years ago) for the camera (with a basic lens) and then had to shell out a few more $$$ for the lens I use. 
My basic telephoto zoom cost me $200
My macro costed around $600
My wide angle/zoom was around $450 ?

Soo.. big bucks all together hahah 



Tayz said:


> Beuatiful. I love the paint horse, he or she is so cute!


 O.. which one? lol theres quite a few I've post :lol:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My gosh! Your work amazes me each and every time you post more pics!

If your ever in the NC area.....you are more than welcome to photograph Rodeo, although hes a tad lazy, and only likes shots of his good side taken! lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> My gosh! Your work amazes me each and every time you post more pics!
> 
> If your ever in the NC area.....you are more than welcome to photograph Rodeo, although hes a tad lazy, and only likes shots of his good side taken! lol



Ah all sides are good side on a horse  Your all the way on the other side of North America! If I'm ever in the area I'll totally take you up on that offer to photograph Rodeo


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> Ah all sides are good side on a horse  Your all the way on the other side of North America! If I'm ever in the area I'll totally take you up on that offer to photograph Rodeo


Hahaha, yeah I figured you were no where close lol.....haha okay, sounds good! lol


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Great pictures and what a gorgeous buckskin horse! Although I know the color of a horse doesn't matter I think buckskins are my favorite color.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

poundinghooves said:


> Great pictures and what a gorgeous buckskin horse! Although I know the color of a horse doesn't matter I think buckskins are my favorite color.



Which one? I looked through what I posted and didn't see any buckskins. Their mostly duns, red duns.. paints .. ? 

But thank you


----------

